# Surrey residents.



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Really couldn't decide where to post this...
Anyways. In surrey, does the local city water contain chlorine or chloramine or both? I don't want to double-dose with dechlor if i don't have too.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

From my understanding we only have Chlorine, which would evaporate given the opportunity of a day or so in a bucket.I don't believe we have chloramine.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Just Chlorine....


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh boy, I thought u were gonna show this.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Omg that's hilarious dude


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, I got that one facebook from one of my Cloverdale buddies. I had to remind him as much as they want to dispute it, Cloverdale is still in Surrey.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

I love it! that's hitting my fb too


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is the coolest pics . It is best if you can bring your water to the spa and pools supply and they can do free water test for you.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the GVRD does not use chloromine, i believe it was mandated quite a while back. if you wish to know how much chlorine, normally theres a water test site in the vicinity of your neighbourhood posted on their annual reports. There's tons of not so detailed test sites and each region of the municipality will have a more in depth analysis for heavy metals and what not


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

hondas3000 said:


> That is the coolest pics . It is best if you can bring your water to the spa and pools supply and they can do free water test for you.


Spa and pool. Where are a few located?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Very funny theinnkeeper. Thanks for posting, Cheers


----------



## AllanS (Aug 27, 2011)

I am pretty sure Surrey water contains Cloramine, from back in about 1988 when I first arrived and had aquariums and they were just introducing it. You may be able to ascertain this from the City of Surrey web site City of Surrey :: The City of Surrey, British Columbia which has lots of info and possible contacts.

Allan S.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

A quick phone call to City Engineering could get the answer.


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

AllanS said:


> I am pretty sure Surrey water contains Cloramine, from back in about 1988 when I first arrived and had aquariums and they were just introducing it. You may be able to ascertain this from the City of Surrey web site City of Surrey :: The City of Surrey, British Columbia which has lots of info and possible contacts.
> 
> Allan S.


Nope no Chloramine, chlorine only. Says right on their web site


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

theinnkeeper said:


> Oh boy, I thought u were gonna show this.


OMG... this is the hardest I laughed all day! Brilliant... well, if you're not in Surrey I guess


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I'll admit I cracked a smile (I'm from Surrey) I don't have problems with the water here for the Tanks,I age the water 1-2 weeks never adding additives.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Since I restarted my journey into this bottomless hobby (May/June 2011), I've been in Fleetwood. Never had a problem. 
I dose - by the directions on bottle - with the water conditioner that's on sale at the time 
So far, only two brands - Tetra and now Aqueon. Water conditions in several tanks have been great! 

No worries about Surrey water - Now, for the rest of the place.... Idunno


----------

